# 19 week old mal



## kevin haislip (Mar 15, 2010)

I have recently started working with my first mal who will hopefully take the place of my 11 year old narcotic dog. She has really bonded with kids and family and really engages with me when we are training, but she barks at all strangers. My question is do i ignore the whole barking thing or is there something i should be doing with her. Im new to all this and any advice would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So you're the "man" right ?? why would we help you ?? LOL

I am not sure what you are thinking, you are basically saying that you have a 4 month old pup with a big mouth and she is a replacement for your old dog, who came trained. And the barking at people is bugging you.

So she is going to be a narcotics dog right ?? Does she need to bark at strangers or do the job she is supposed to ??

If you have time, then you need to take her places and show her that people are not to be barked at. Some people do this by giving people treats and letting the dog take them. However, this is all dependant on how she is reacting to them, like body language and what not, which you have not described for us. There is a difference between a pup that sees new people and runs around barking in excitement, and a pup that barks and hackles.

ALSO information like how often she is socialized is also good to describe before someone can give you a couple of things for you to try.

AS WELL AS, if you are a cop, AND you have a narc dog, that would sorta mean that you have a training director of some sorts to help you sort out some of this as well, and who could watch the pup and be a lot more accurate as to why and how she is barking.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kevin haislip said:


> I have recently started working with my first mal who will hopefully take the place of my 11 year old narcotic dog. She has really bonded with kids and family and really engages with me when we are training, but she barks at all strangers. My question is do i ignore the whole barking thing or is there something i should be doing with her. Im new to all this and any advice would be very much appreciated.


What happens if someone she is barking at just walks up to her to pet her onleash?

What happens if the dog is off leash? Does she bark and run up to them? Or does she bark and stand there? What is the tail carriage? the body posture? is the dog confident? scared? excited to play?

Jeff is right. if you have an experienced TD then ask them. If not A video of the behavior MIGHT shed some light. Too many variables.

If the dog was barking at me off leash and I walked up to it normally and tried to pet it, what would happen?

would it run away? would it bark more and back up? would it want to play? would it try to own me?


----------

